# Cherry Rubbed Venison and Dove



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

A talented smoking friend sent a sample of his cherry rub for me to try... I decided to give it a go on some venison and dove breasts.



I cubed the venison (backstrap) and fileted the dove breasts then sprinkled them with the cherry rub and let them sit for about 30 minutes before placing them on the skewers...

venison




dove breasts





I gave them an extra sprinkle of the Cherry Rub before going into the drum..









the dove ... 



the venison...




I loved the cherry rub! 

Thanks for checking out my venison/dove smoke. :)


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome work, those look very tasty! :)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Brohnson! I hope I get more of that cherry rub, it was so tasty!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yet another one of your great recipes. I really like the venison only cause I hve never had dove. We used to shot robin red breast in the field behind the house when I was a teenager growing up. You say that you used a cherry rub is made from dried cherrys like dehydraded cherrys and then ground??? Put everything looks great as usual from you jeanie. Very nice Qview too.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks fantastic Cowgirl, as always. Thats one of the things I miss about living in Texas, Dove hunting. Not much of that up here in Mn. Great job


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Mballi and Meat Hunter!
Mballi, the cherry dry rub was a gift, he plans on putting it on the market so I have no idea what is in it. It did have a bit of sweet and a bit of heat to it. I hope to buy some when he has more to offer.

Meat Hunter, I love dove, sorry to hear you can't hunt them up in your area. I'll call ya next time I smoke a batch.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks awsome!!!!!!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 18, 2010)

Your posts never cease to amaze me!
You are an inspiration!

Dave


----------



## hamrhdz (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been wondering ,since I saw pitmasters on TLC , how to add fruit to a rub.   One of the guys tried , unsuccessfuly, a cherry rub.
I imagine that grinding dried cherries wouldnt work, too much water content.  Freeze dried is probibly the way to go.  Not sure where to find them.

Does anyone have thoughts on this?  Not where to find, but what to use.


That is some fantastic looking game!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 18, 2010)

Ever since that kid on BBQ Pitmasters talks about how he is in love with his Cherry Rub I have been wanting to try and find one. Now I hear others say it is good to so I think its time I find one. If anyone has one they would share I would love to try it. If I find one and I like it I will post it on here and let you know.


----------



## sask attak (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks great. How long did you smoke for?

 I like seeing different meats to, like your dove. We don't have them around here so it is great to see it cooked.


----------



## bigslick (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, does that look great!  drool
Temp and appx cook time?
No dove hunting here in MI serious bummer they look so good!
Thanks for sharing!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## walle (Jan 19, 2010)

Cowgirl,
Thanks again!  Had deer steak for breakfast yesterday, and your's looks dang good as well - nothing goes better with a good piece of meat than some onions.







for the plain and simple.

Hey - your new rub sounds very interesting.  Keep us all in the loop if your friend puts it on the market.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Gene, Dave, Hamrdz, rbranstner, Sask, Bigslick and Tracey!

I smoked the skewers in my drum at 250 degrees for about an hour. I kept a close eye on them.. I like my venison pink in the middle. 

I can taste a bit of heat and sweet in the cherry rub. It's good stuff... I'll let you know if he gets it on the market. :)

Thanks!!


----------



## erain (Jan 19, 2010)

looks great as always Jeanie!!! interesting rub you have there... you lucky gal to be able to try it out premarket. if any other RD opinions needed throw my name in the hat i be more than happy to try it out... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 love the use of wild game... theres a few of us who appreciate that


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks E..


----------



## oneshot (Jan 19, 2010)

It's amazing how the simplest things are so good.....
Fantastic Jeanie, another one out of the park!!!!


----------



## hamrhdz (Jan 20, 2010)

I've done a little research and found a rub called Marys cherry rub.
I also heard she is out of business, I clicked all the way thru the check out procedure, and they were looking for my card number. I'm not very interested in a store bought rub.
I found some folks experimenting with cherry koolaid, and cherry jello.Then I found a recipe that called for cherry powder. Goggled it and got several hits. Apparently it is common in the health food stores.

Google is our friend.

Edited to say careful.  Some results for cherry rub could make a sailor blush.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks awesome Cowgirl!  Looking for some Venison recipes for my son to try.  He got a small doe this year and we have a little meat.  He's itching to smoke some of it.  This sounds good!  I'm going research a cherry rub...I heard kool aid before for a dry rub.  I'd like to find an apple rub also.  I have a great sticky apple glaze I use for ribs, a dry appl rub would be awesome with that!  Maybe a wet rub could be used instead of a dry rub, then you could grind up dried cherries, they definitely have more moisture than dried apples...actually, maybe just throwing them on a dehydrator til they're completely dry! 

Anyway, the venison looks awesome, and looks like you cooked it to perfect doneness!!


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I found this. More of a glaze than a rub though.

Spicy Cherry Glaze:
1 tablespoon oil
1 cup diced red onion
4 tablespoons minced ginger
3 cups canned cherries in syrup, preferably Bing
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons tequila (recommended: Cabo Wabo Resposado)
3 tablespoons hot sauce (recommended: Sriracha)
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon sherry wine vinegar
4 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
In a medium saute pan over medium heat, add oil, onion, ginger, cherries and garlic. Saute until lightly caramelized. Deglaze with tequila, hot sauce, sesame oil, sherry wine vinegar and soy sauce. Let simmer for 15 minutes. Season, with salt and pepper.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 16, 2010)

I absolutely love DOVE! That looks like a great way to prepare them, got a bunch in the freezer, I will have to try this (minus the cherry rub) 
You Rock Cowgirl!


----------



## treegje (Feb 16, 2010)

Those look pretty good. Thanks for the recipe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Yummy looking' eats


----------



## meateater (Feb 16, 2010)

What a great looking meal. You need to write a cookbook cowgirl.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2010)

I have never had dove but would love to try it one day.


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it Little Wayne or Little John that says "Yaaaaaaaaaaayaa"???????????? Nice smoke CG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everybody, I like the cherry rub. :)

Scott.... maybe I shoulda put some red and yellow peppers on those sticks too. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL. Funny.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad this was bumped up---I missed it before !

Cowgirl rides again to another amazing smoke!-------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## big game cook (Feb 18, 2010)

looks great as always. i havent got the 12 guage out for a couple seasons to hunt dove. definatly gotta try this coming season. just running out of places to hunt. to mant out of towners buying up land to deer hunt and they all seem to be very greedy.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2010)

lol...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Thank you Bearcarver!!


Good to see ya Big Game. Sorry to hear about the hunting in your area. Hope you get to go next season. 
Thanks!


----------

